# 3.6 fsi conversion swap. Ce2



## Skursh (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok guys I'm trying to do this swap and I can do all the wiring. I know how to fit the engine etc.. Just kinda confused with the fueling 

I guess ill give some info for who ever wants to learn about this swap in the future. I'm writing this all off the top of my head so if any of it is wrong please don't flip. Just let me know and I will fix it. 

I'm gonna post all the info I know on swapping a vr into a corrado or mk2 so if/when someone needs info on this its here.

Not going to be many pics right away so click off the page if you don't like to read. I had to read to find all of this out so your gonna have to do the same except I'm putting it all in one thread. 

I had some help from ERD on here. Thanks for the help. :beer:

First better cover the main Recall
06/07 3.6 had bad oil pump bolts. Simply just replace with the 08 or newer and lock tite. 

Some basic info on a fsi engine.
Fsi engines mix the fuel/air inside the combustion chamber. This allows more power/ better fuel economy
These have high compression ratios. 12:1
These engines are 20lbs lighter then the 12v or 24v not 100% sure which. 
Is a 10 degree v instead of the typical 15.

As for any typical new engine swap you'll need 
You need a IMMO defeat and a vss patch so the engine will rev past a certain rpm. 
You need a tach adapter. --- msd 8920
Fsi gas pedal 

-----Fitting the 3.6 with a 02a
1. Rear mount (any 12v vr6 mount will fit fine)
2. Front motor mount (02a vr6 front mount might need a couple washers)
3. Trans mount any 02a 
4. Mk2s might need dip stick tub bent to fit correctly
Yes all vr6 trannies mount right to the 3.6. Same with the 2.8 12v,2.8 24v,and 3.2


-----Wiring (I didn't get to the actual wiring itself) (I have a 93 corrado so some of the wires are not in mk2s or 3s.
You wanna keep everything that's for the car except the engine stuff. Keep orignal tranny wiring, oil pressure sensors (also wanna keep the actual engines too), out side temp (all the mfa wires). 
Here's a list of the wiring so far that you wanna keep
1. Orignal starter wire (red/black) 
2. Both reverse light wires (on f plug pins 6,7)
3. battery light (f plug pin 3)
4. oil pressure wire (goes to corrado lower bezel gauge)
5. Outside air temp (g1 pin 2, g2 pin 2)
6. Orignal wiper harness (plug s). Don't have to keep it, could fit the newer motor and pin it to ce2 as the newer motor is cheaper/easier to find
7. Oil temperature (plug g2 pin 1) for mfa 

As for the orignal headlight wiring it stays, no modification needed. (This has coolant low plug, brake fluid plug) 

-------------Other info that you will need to fit it correctly for a oem swap 
1. Radiator (I'm gonna use a corrado vr6 one). (For mk2's you wanna use a g60 corrado rad as it will fit the original mounting points and work correctly). (Mk3s. Use mk3 vr6 
2. fans/Shroud. ( wanna use corrado vr6/slc fans, I think b3/4 passat vr6's had the same too. WORKS FOR MK2 AND CORRADO). (Mk3 use mk3 vr6 fans) 
3. fan harness (corrados 93+ wanna use the orignal one with the module). (Mk3s wanna use mk3 vr with module). (Mk2s wanna use if using original mk2 dash. GET CORRADO 1992 early vr6 fan harness with module AND the actual hvac wiring. This will keep you from cutting wires) 
4. Air condition. (Mk2/corrado you wanna use the vr6 corrado ac lines, condenser, compressor, evaporator, and anything else for it like bolts, and brackets). (Mk3 wanna use all mk3 vr stuff). Mk3 vr, corrado vr, and passat b3/4 should all have the same compressor
5. Power steering wanna use the original one tot he car along with the lines for it. Just use the 3.6 pulley 
So if you have a mk2 and plan on staying 4 lug use that power steering pump 
Corrado vr use that power steering pump 
If you have a mk2 and a 5 lug swap use that power steering pump from the 5 lug donor. 
Mk3/passat vr/corrado vr should all be the same pump
6. To keep ac you might have to notch the front crossmember. I'm not 100% sure yet.

----from 4 cyl car to 6 cyl
1. Staying 4 lug for g60 corrados and mk2s. Vr6 trannies have 100mm flanges. So any 4 lug axle for a mk2 with a 100mm flange will work. Or you could swap flanges to a different size to run that certain axle. If I would stay 4 lug I would go with corrado g60 front spindles and use g60 axles so I have the 11' front brakes. 
2. Fitting any vr6 into a mk2 you need to hammer the side to fit the crank pulley (make sure you put the front cross member on)
3. Mk2 vr swaps also need a mk3/corrado vr6 k frame 
4. Going from any 4cyl to 6cyl you wanna swap suspension and go to a 6 cyl setup to support the weight. 
5. Front cross member alot of people say you need a passat/corrado vr one. No you can keep the mk2 one and use a solid mount 


---going cable to hydro 
1. Buy a cable conversion kit (easy and cheaper then buying a full hydro swap.
2. Need for a hydro swap 
-non abs bracket from passat b3/4 or corrado (getting expensive and hard to find) 
-brake booster b3/4 passat or corrado non abs
-22mm master cyl (for all 4 disk brake conversion, it would be a good idea to have with this much power)
-master cyl clutch (corrado or b3 passat. B4s are diff)
-slave (corrado b3/4 corrado)
-line (corrado b3/4) depends on master as some are different 


--Upgrading the corrado abs system. I wanna stay oem not that non abs isn't, it's just that the corrado came with it so I'm gonna keep abs. B4 passat system is a good setup
You need
-master cyl
-brake booster and heat shields
-lines to abs module
-bracket for fire wall
-abs module/pump
-front abs sensors ( I think stock corrados will work)
-Complete harness 



---5 lug swap / 4 lug swap
When you do a 5 lug swap you want
Front 
Control arms (replace the bushings and ball joints)
Tie rod assemblies (so if you wanna go for a n/a mk2 with no power steering with a non power rack)
Sway bars and end links (idk if you have to swap this it'll save weight and you loose the effectiveness of it from the car being so low)

Rear 
It's easier to take the whole rear beam with brackets and just put it on. 
Get a set of mk4 rear calipers and lines that go to the caliper (saves weight and won't seize). (No mods needed to fit)





Ok I'm getting tired. Like I said this is all off the top of my head so please if something is wrong dont go ape ****. Just lmk and I will fix it. eace:


----------



## ChainNoise (Oct 31, 2008)

What are you confused with on the fueling end of things ?


----------



## Skursh (Oct 23, 2011)

How could I make it a return less system? Or is there a small fpr I could hide easily instead of the ones every one else uses on their swap.


----------



## ChainNoise (Oct 31, 2008)

Use a mk5 gti fuel filter inplace if your stock one. It regulates the pressure to the correct psi and turns it into a returnless system

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

Have you actually put the front motor mount bracket on yet? It is not plug and play with some washers!


----------



## ChainNoise (Oct 31, 2008)

What Kevin said ↑↑

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skursh (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm keeping the 5 speed 02a. From what I read they saidi it bolts right on. It's the 02m that needs modified. 

Didn't start swap yet just going over everything. And waiting on a few more parts to come in.


----------



## Skursh (Oct 23, 2011)

As for the filter. Both fuel pump lines go to te filter and only one come out right?

This the one?
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-R32_MKV--3.2/ES1928879/


----------



## ChainNoise (Oct 31, 2008)

Correct but you cant use an r32 filter as they are non fsi. Use one for a 2.0t

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChainNoise (Oct 31, 2008)

The mount kinda bolts you will see

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skursh (Oct 23, 2011)

This the one?
http://www.ngpracing.com/newstore/f...t-audi-tt-mk2-2.0t-a3-2.0t.html#/product/6901

I run both input/output corrado fuel lines into the filter. Then 1 single up to the engine. 

Thanks for the help. This basically fixed my whole fuel problem. 

Bentley is on the way. Going to be studying diagrams for awhile. Lol.


----------



## ChainNoise (Oct 31, 2008)

Correct. And no problem. Not everyone on vortex is and ******* lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Skursh said:


> I'm keeping the 5 speed 02a. From what I read they saidi it bolts right on. \


Bolts right on with a spacer/washers. 

You need to run a smaller oil cooler (12v or 2.8 24v) otherwise it hits the mount.


----------



## Skursh (Oct 23, 2011)

It looks like ERD used the 3.6 oil cooler.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3588222-3-6L-FSI-6-speed-Corrado-build-366C-project/page6


Another question. 
I know I have to tap the oil filter housing for the oil temp sensor. 

Now do I have to use the corrado high and low oil pressure sensors with the orignal 3.6 oil pressure sensor?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

That is because they used the o2m with a custom front mount bracket. Even 3.2 motors need the smaller cooler w the o2a unless you make a custom bracket. 

Do you know if the 3.6 ecu needs a signal or just the cluster? If its the latter install your sensors. There are two ports one has a plug in it.


----------



## ChainNoise (Oct 31, 2008)

Im pretty sure the ecu needs a signal. Id have to go back though my diagrams to make sure. Most of the sensors run to the ecu and then the ecu sends the info to make the cluster work

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*mount*

I have done a 3.6 with an 02a on it and did not use the washer method. I think the washer scenario is what would cause the interference and result in needing the smaller cooler.
However it did fit with the 3.6 cooler when we pie cut the front of the mount and pushed it together and re welded it for the top bolt. If I recall the stock 02a/starter bolt was too long and we fished around in the bolt box for a shorter one.

perhaps this will solve some questions above.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

If you cut/welded the mount, the cooler would clear.


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

great info for the future:thumbup:


----------



## Sputterputz (Mar 19, 2004)

does the mk5 filter allow you to use a constant pressure fuel pump vs the pulse modified in the passat ?


----------



## Bearvr6 (Feb 19, 2008)

*I kill hondas for fun !!*

Any body out there still on this thread  have a few question about any one in the states programming the 3.6 ecu to run the fsi system in a swap?? PM me if any bodies doing it


----------



## Lil red roket (Jan 29, 2004)

Bearvr6 said:


> Any body out there still on this thread  have a few question about any one in the states programming the 3.6 ecu to run the fsi system in a swap?? PM me if any bodies doing it


Wondering the same thing myself...


----------



## ChainNoise (Oct 31, 2008)

Sputterputz said:


> does the mk5 filter allow you to use a constant pressure fuel pump vs the pulse modified in the passat ?



You still have to run the fuel pump control module. Ive see people run it without them but its not that hard to add them in. and you can pulse the mk3 pump with the module.


----------



## ChainNoise (Oct 31, 2008)

Lil red roket said:


> Wondering the same thing myself...


Um does all the swap programming you will need to make it work


----------



## TravisDrivesVdubs (Sep 19, 2010)

anyone have the ecu pinoutfor the swap med 9.1? mainly plug T94


----------



## Tund Vr (Apr 7, 2005)

Bring this up any leads on the exhaust manifold and downpipe combo into an corrado.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Mk5 r32 downpipe or aftermarket replacement will bolt up.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

kevinmacd said:


> I have done a 3.6 with an 02a on it and did not use the washer method. I think the washer scenario is what would cause the interference and result in needing the smaller cooler.
> However it did fit with the 3.6 cooler when we pie cut the front of the mount and pushed it together and re welded it for the top bolt. If I recall the stock 02a/starter bolt was too long and we fished around in the bolt box for a shorter one.
> 
> perhaps this will solve some questions above.


Kevin have any pics of the piecut


----------

